# Who has the iStick 30W in stock?



## cfm78910 (3/4/15)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know of any vendor that has the iStick 30W in stock? I need 2. I tried the usual suspects (Vapemob, Sir Vape, Vape King) but they are all out of stock.

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## WHeunis (3/4/15)

Ask a mod to move this into the "Who has Stock" vendors subforum.
Vendors are not allowed to punt outside of that subsection of the forum.


----------



## cfm78910 (3/4/15)

I'm sure someone will move it there then. Found stock at vapeshop.


----------



## Sir Vape (3/4/15)

We have blue left only


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Thread moved to "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply if they choose to

@Sir Vape , in future, please do not reply with stock unless it is in the "who has stock" forum


----------



## Lushen (4/4/15)

Vapeshop.co.za has stock. I picked up in on Thursday from the store in Melrose Arch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (4/4/15)

@Silver sorry meneer. Thought it was. I see it has now been moved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Sir Vape said:


> @Silver sorry meneer. Thought it was. I see it has now been moved



No worries @Sir Vape


----------

